# 2012 Cruze Eco Carbon Hood & Trunk!



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Cruzers, wanted to share the pics of the wifies Cruze with the carbon hood and trunk installed.
Note: also shown, a majority of the OEM hardware was retained to give it a mild factory look.


----------



## Bromezz (Sep 28, 2011)

Vinyl wrap? 

It looks clean and sharp, but IMO it's a little too shiny/flashy for the grey paint. The hood looks really good, though.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

real carbon or vinyl ....


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> real carbon or vinyl ....


It's real, vinyl wouldn't have that gloss.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> It's real, vinyl wouldn't have that gloss.


yeah it looks real, and it looks great! nice pics man


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

More pics of wifie please.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, did you happen to compare the weights of the factory parts vs. the c/f parts?


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i like the hood but not the trunk...oh yeah your wife is nice too haha. Where did u get the hood from?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> More pics of wifie please.


:sigh::sigh:


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Where did you find cf hood and trunk at??


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

got_boost said:


> where did you find cf hood and trunk at??


Siebon


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Where did you find cf hood and trunk at??





shawn672 said:


> Siebon


The trunk might be Seibon but the hood has a VIS badge on the underside. 

Link to Seibon goodies...

SEIBON :: Products :: CRUZE


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> The trunk might be Seibon but the hood has a VIS badge on the underside.
> 
> Link to Seibon goodies...
> 
> SEIBON :: Products :: CRUZE


lol my post originally said VIS but then I remembered they didnt make a trunk so i tried to add "Seibon" but instead over-wrote it


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

please tell me you weighed these against the the OEMs.

BTW all 3 looks great!! 

On that hood, how is the bottom of that done? Did they use an OEM steel support and then overlay it with CF? can you take some close up pics of the lip where it rolls from whats visable to the underside of the hood?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I just realized this is the guy who started this thread:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...er-trunk-deck-lid-group-buy-r-d-petition.html

So I assume VIS is finally making a trunk.. woot!


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

The quality and fitment of both the hood and trunk look very good. It actually blends in fairly well with your silver Cruze as well.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Pics of Wife's sister too please.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Pics of Wife's sister too please.


LOL! Can't take you guys anywhere.

Not sure how I like this on a silver car. But extra points for havin' the wontons to do something cool like this!


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Cruzers,
Thank you for all the comments  She loves her Cruze soo much, even more so since the upgrades. We did the same carbon fiber trunk/hood on a prior vehicle, and wanted it on this one, just love the look.
The trunk is Siebon and the hood is VIS, they look almost identical in terms of the type of carbon fiber sheet used, clear coat and misc. The way these hoods/trunks are made from what I understand: they take a "sheet" of carbon fibre and fiberglass and lay it into a mold, then let it dry, and take a sheet of just fiber glass and add it as a structual support. Then the add a gel to the carbon fiber side and clear coat.
Weight differences; the hood is almost the exact same weight with all the rubber installed, there is about half lb of difference. The trunk on the other hand, I believe is about 5-8lb difference. The stock torsion spring tension is so tight and will cause the trunk to go up so quick that it would damage the fiberglass. I decided to remove the factory spring system. I am in the process of creating a spring or piston system to assure it can stay up, as placing groceries in the trunk just became a pain in the a$$.
Well I am done for the upgrades for now.
Thanks again for the comments 
Take care.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sweeeeeet, looks good man.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

crk585 said:


> Hey Cruzers,
> Thank you for all the comments  She loves her Cruze soo much, even more so since the upgrades. We did the same carbon fiber trunk/hood on a prior vehicle, and wanted it on this one, just love the look.
> The trunk is Siebon and the hood is VIS, they look almost identical in terms of the type of carbon fiber sheet used, clear coat and misc. The way these hoods/trunks are made from what I understand: they take a "sheet" of carbon fibre and fiberglass and lay it into a mold, then let it dry, and take a sheet of just fiber glass and add it as a structual support. Then the add a gel to the carbon fiber side and clear coat.
> Weight differences; the hood is almost the exact same weight with all the rubber installed, there is about half lb of difference. The trunk on the other hand, I believe is about 5-8lb difference. The stock torsion spring tension is so tight and will cause the trunk to go up so quick that it would damage the fiberglass. I decided to remove the factory spring system. I am in the process of creating a spring or piston system to assure it can stay up, as placing groceries in the trunk just became a pain in the a$$.
> ...


I like that hood but I prefer function over style. Trunk is quite a bit of savings but I would paint that chrome part.

+1 on pics of wife and sister.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

crk585 said:


> Hey Cruzers,
> Thank you for all the comments  She loves her Cruze soo much, even more so since the upgrades. We did the same carbon fiber trunk/hood on a prior vehicle, and wanted it on this one, just love the look.
> The trunk is Siebon and the hood is VIS, they look almost identical in terms of the type of carbon fiber sheet used, clear coat and misc. The way these hoods/trunks are made from what I understand: they take a "sheet" of carbon fibre and fiberglass and lay it into a mold, then let it dry, and take a sheet of just fiber glass and add it as a structual support. Then the add a gel to the carbon fiber side and clear coat.
> Weight differences; the hood is almost the exact same weight with all the rubber installed, there is about half lb of difference. The trunk on the other hand, I believe is about 5-8lb difference. The stock torsion spring tension is so tight and will cause the trunk to go up so quick that it would damage the fiberglass. I decided to remove the factory spring system. I am in the process of creating a spring or piston system to assure it can stay up, as placing groceries in the trunk just became a pain in the a$$.
> ...


It kinda sucks that there isn't much weight to me saved with these parts. So i'm guessing you didn't get exact weights of any of these panels? It would be nice to know exact weights of the c/f and stock parts, i've also been wondering if the Eco's hood is lighter than the other model Cruzes...

Past cars that i have put carbon fiber trunk lids on with the torsion bar springs i had to modify the springs to prevent the truck lid from whipping open too fast and cracking. I removed the bars from the car and while applying a load to the spring (with the help of a friend) i heated the bars with a torch until they lost about half of their spring rate.

A little bit of advice, i would protect those parts with a good wax ASAP! I've had both Seibon and VIS c/f parts before that started to get hazy or even had the clear coat bubble and flake off after just a couple years of being exposed to the elements. I suggest you wax them about twice a year at least to protect your investment.

The car looks good!


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

the reason i asked about the hood, was because it looks like they used the metal inner liner from a stock hood. Which pisses away all the benefits of it being CF.

Its still looks nice, but I know not to buy one now as there isn't a point.. for me at least.


EDIT: after hoping around trying to figure out what liner they are using, supposedly its a reinforced fiberglass. :/ For the price they charge the whole thing should be CF.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, no wonder the bottom of that hood looks so good... the China-made CF hood is definitely much lighter than the Vis one then. Didn't weigh it, but it felt much lighter than the stock metal hood when we were installing it.


----------



## welsher7 (Mar 27, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> It kinda sucks that there isn't much weight to me saved with these parts. So i'm guessing you didn't get exact weights of any of these panels? It would be nice to know exact weights of the c/f and stock parts, i've also been wondering if the Eco's hood is lighter than the other model Cruzes...


 
Skilz, the same hood is used on all models.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

welsher7 said:


> Skilz, the same hood is used on all models.


You know this to be a fact? Did you weight a Eco hood and a hood from a non-Eco hood side by side???


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> You know this to be a fact? Did you weight a Eco hood and a hood from a non-Eco hood side by side???


I would imagine the metal to be similiar (however all welds are thinner on the ECO) The sound deadening is most likely less on the ECO however.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

GM said:


> More than 42 changes were made on the Eco to reduce weight. It weighs in at 3,009 pounds (1,365 kg), compared to the 3,223 pounds (1,462 kg) of the Cruze 1LT. The diet program for the Cruze challenged engineers to look at all aspects of the vehicle’s construction, including hundreds of weld flanges on the vehicle. They were reduced 1 mm to 2 mm in length, which saved several pounds, while the sheet metal gauge thickness was reduced by about 0.1 mm in select components. This saved weight while preserving structural integrity.


 That's what leads me to believe the Eco might have a lighter hood...


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Just call a dealer and ask them if the part numbers are different for the eco and non eco hood. That will tell you right off the bat if there IS a difference. You'd just have to weigh them both to know the difference.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

called my buddy in the parts department... one part number.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> More pics of wifie please.


LOL

I like the hood but not the trunk so much. I would have to make mine body color but thats my personal taste.


----------



## welsher7 (Mar 27, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> You know this to be a fact? Did you weight a Eco hood and a hood from a non-Eco hood side by side???


No, I haven't weighed them side by side, because there is only one hood. 
I have however weighed all the parts that go in the single hood and all other parts used in the body of the car....


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

welsher7 said:


> No, I haven't weighed them side by side, because there is only one hood.
> I have however weighed all the parts that go in the single hood and all other parts used in the body of the car....


So lay it on us! I'm sure others would like to know the weights of all these parts and also which "select components" in the Eco use the lighter thinner gauge sheet metal.


----------



## welsher7 (Mar 27, 2011)

Skilz, I'll reply in a PM to you. You can believe me or not its you, but one hood is used for both.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks good. So does the C/F parts. lol

I would've done without the trunk though.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

don't mean to be the black sheep of the family, i would have stuck w/ the OEM's. If i were to replace the hood, i would have chosen the "predator" w/ teh working "ram air" inake, just my $ .02 worth. -Dan


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

dacruze said:


> don't mean to be the black sheep of the family, i would have stuck w/ the OEM's. If i were to replace the hood, i would have chosen the "predator" w/ teh working "ram air" inake, just my $ .02 worth. -Dan


^ My exact thoughts.


----------



## starkhitecture (Aug 18, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> More pics of wifie please.


X2.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

starkhitecture said:


> X2.


x3 .


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

You said the car is for sale wife including right? LOL

Looks good. Like someone said previously about waxing and keeping the CF clean (Too lazy to go back and quote) 
My buddy has an 08 Impreza and he got a CF hood but it did fade with poor care and it looks like garbage now. The clear is a bit soft I believe so less aggression when polishing and things like that.


----------

